# Correct Knife Choice



## ScreamingDrag (Nov 25, 2013)

Hey Guys,

I need to purchase a new knife, as my current one is rusty and blunt. It was a cheapo Rays Outdoors knife, long and flexible. I will probably also look at purchasing a bait knife, although I can continue to use my current knife for bait. I have read through all 6 pages of the highly informative filleting knife thread and have come to a conclusion, but want to just run it by you guys.

The kinds of fish I'll be filleting will be things like Mulloway and Gummy Shark, couldn't be bothered with whiting and stuff like that. I believe the knife that would suit best for a reasonable price would be the 16cm Swibo Boning Knife, for about $37 including postage. I may be way off track for what would suit and am happy to be corrected.

Thanks guys,

SDrag


----------



## ScreamingDrag (Nov 25, 2013)

indiedog said:


> For the filleting knife, based on all that's been covered in the other thread, don't go Swibo if you are already having rust issues (note; not sure if you take your current filleting knife on the yak?) as they rust the fastest according to Paulo's feedback from the Knife Doctor. Victorinox supposedly the most rust resistant.


Yes, my knife has been coming out on the yak with me, as it is my only fishing knife. I don't keep that many fish, mainly because I don't have a knife that can handle the prep, and I don't have a dedicated filleting knife because I don't keep many fish. So basically once I have a good knife I will start keeping fish, and won't be taking it out on the yak. Will look into Victorinox.



Bertros said:


> My one suggestion though... definitely get yourself a separate bait knife, ideally one that floats. That way you will save the edge on your filleting blade, and can be a little less careful about what you're chopping up for bait, and the surfaces you do it on.


Pretty much my thoughts, outlined in a much better way. Filleting knife will be my first knife purchase, then a bait knife, as I can make do with my current knife for bait for now. Are there any particular things u would suggest when looking for a bait knife, length, material, brand??

Thanks for your quick and helpful replies, will look into your suggestions.

SDrag


----------



## ScreamingDrag (Nov 25, 2013)

Bertros said:


> Cheap and disposable. ;-)
> 
> I have a habit of losing them, even the ones that float, so the cheap jobbies do the job cutting up a flesh bait or stripping a squid. I also err towards the ones with the serrations on the other side so i can flick it open and scale the fish when i finish up for the day, rather than trying to do this back home in the kitchen and copping the wrath of my better half who finds scales around the place for weeks afterwards despite my care and clean-up afterwards.


That all makes good sense, and they're cheap too, so maybe I'll get a fillet AND bait knife, lucky me  !!

Was having a look at filleting knives again, something likes the Dexter Russel 20cm Sani Safe Breaking Knife (below) seems like it would do the job quite well, now I've just gotta find the $$$.










Maybe the parentals will chip in, for the sake of some fillets 

Thanks again

SDrag


----------



## ScreamingDrag (Nov 25, 2013)

indiedog said:


> SD, pull out some knives at home and have a look at just how big an 8inch blade is, it's big. I got the 6inch version of what you've shown and I reckon it'll be more than enough even for longtails. A stiffer blade will help with controlling a knife that big.


I went and did just that. Yeah that's pretty big, bigger than if imagined anyway. I would go smaller if possible but don't really mind, as I am quite comfortable and confident using a knife of that size, just depends on how big the fish is!



indiedog said:


> Was that from the Everten site? I think I bought the last 6inch version and not sure if they're back in stock, got mine for around $35 posted.


Yeh, and there doesn't appear to be a 6in version available at this time.  
How long did shipping take for you?? If it becomes available in the next couple of weeks I'll go with the 6in, otherwise I might end up going 8in, just for the sake of some (hopefully) mulloway fillets.

Thanks for all your help,

SDrag


----------



## ScreamingDrag (Nov 25, 2013)

indiedog said:


> Ordered it late Thursday evening, arrived 8.30am Monday. Bloody good I reckon.


That's very impressive!! If I could convince the parentals to chip in, I may be able to afford multiple knives. Other than a bait knife and said breaking knife, is there another blade you think would be beneficial, boning, skinning, butchers??

Thanks for all your help and advice,

SDrag


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

ScreamingDrag said:


> The kinds of fish I'll be filleting will be things like Mulloway and Gummy Shark, couldn't be bothered with whiting and stuff like that. I believe the knife that would suit best for a reasonable price would be the 16cm Swibo Boning Knife, for about $37 including postage. I may be way off track for what would suit and am happy to be corrected.
> 
> Thanks guys,
> 
> SDrag


I dont know how many Gummies you have done but you dont need much of a filleting knife I use knives from the $2 shop 
in fact I dont fillet a gummy but butterfly them


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

indiedog said:


> cheaterparts said:
> 
> 
> > I dont fillet a gummy but butterfly them
> ...


basicly the same as this guy











how ever I bleed my gummies but cut there thoat ,not the top back of the neck like a lot do 
as I gut my fish on the water I have 2 belly stips and not 1 large belly flap
I find it is easier to cut front the anil vent to the tail before skinning unlike this guy does after skining
the skin doesn't catch up as offen where he had to cut away near the anil when the skin caught

to remove the belly flaps the skin is not that hard on knifes -- cutting the skin from the top of the head to the gills is realy hard on knifes 
removing the fins is not to bad

I use a much shorter blade removing the spine - I find a shorter blade easier to control and the meat is quite firm and easy to cut

hope that is some help -- by the way I've cleaned a lot just on a towel on the beach with no hard surface cleaning table 
it the easiest way I've used










note the gummys throat cut and gutted on the water the blood lines were given a good scrap and the fish were rinsed off


----------



## ScreamingDrag (Nov 25, 2013)

cheaterparts said:


> I dont know how many Gummies you have done but you dont need much of a filleting knife I use knives from the $2 shop
> in fact I dont fillet a gummy but butterfly them


I haven't actually filleted any, due to the fact I can run my knife through my hand without damage (I've only done this once after trying to cut up a pilly) ande don't feel like butchering a perfectly good gummy, but plan on providing many feeds of flake.

Yes, while you can use $2 knives, better quality ones will be more durable and hygienic.

Thanks for your replies,

SDrag


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

Bertros said:


> That was beautifully insightful Cheater.. thanks for posting that mate. I'm going to copy that post over to the Gummy FOTM unless there's any objections.


not a problem - I probably shold of done myself but I'm slack


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

indiedog said:


> Filleting that gummie looked a lot more fiddly than I expected, I thought it'd be done a bit more like a tuna. Is it done that way to lessen the amount of cuts through the skin? I reckon a longer knife for cutting the gut flap and then a shorter boning knife for removing the spine etc. If you're not cutting that gut off like he did then you may just get away with only the smaller knife.


it quite quick to skin and bone the spine out with a bit of practice - the utube clip goes for 10 min but in real life it takes less than 5 
thats quicker than scaling and filleting a scale fish

A lot take the fillets off then skin them however you do need a good flat surface like a cleaning table to skin the fillets - as you need to run the skin off with a knife
for the kayaker that may be coming in on a beach ( no cleaning table in site ) this way can be done on a towel straight on the beach
I've done them this way many times as the gut was already removed on the water you are left with a head , a spine and the fins skin and tail
very easy to paddle out and drop back in deeper water for the crabs to eat
it also leaves no mess laying around on the beach


----------

